# Wechsel zu ispConfig so möglich?



## Sunghost (12. Juli 2016)

Hallo,
ich wechseln meinen Provider und den Server und überlege auch das Panel zu ispConfig 3 zu wechseln. In einer Testumgebung habe ich alles nach diesem HowTo eingerichtet :howtoforge.com/tutorial/perfect-server-debian-8-4-jessie-apache-bind-dovecot-ispconfig-3-1/ 
Daher ein paar erste Fragen. Ich habe aktuell Apache mit fastcgi und MySQL installiert. Neben Joomla, Wordpress, Presto laufen ein paar anderen CMS, Blogs und Shops. Laut dem HowTo wird MariaDB installiert. Soweit ich es erlesen konnte ist es in den meisten Fällen kompatibel zu MySQL und die genannten Systeme sollten darauf auch laufen. 
1. Was denkt ihr zum HowTo? So durchführbar für den Prodbetrieb?
2. Laufen die Systeme so auch mit MariaDB und was sind eure Erfahrungen?
3. Muss nach obiger Installation irgendwas beachtet und zztl. konfiguriert werden, grade was die Sicherheit angeht?
4. Ich möchte unterschiedliche PHP Versionen anbieten, was nach enigen Anleitungen die ich sah auch geht, was denkt ihr was Stabilität und Sicherheit angehen?
5. Überzeugt mich von ispConfig ggf. z.B. gegenüber CentOS Webpanel, i-MSCP, Plesk etc.  

Besten Dank und ich hoffe ein baldiges diskutieren hier im Forum .
Sunny


----------



## florian030 (13. Juli 2016)

Die offiziellen Anleitungen auf howtoforge funktionieren.
Ob MySQL oder MariaDB ist eigentlich egal.
Zusätzliche PHP-Versionen sind kein Problem.

Wenn Du das Panel wechselst, musst Du entweder die bestehenden Daten übernehmen können oder Du musst alles neu anlegen.


----------



## Sunghost (13. Juli 2016)

Hallo Florian,
und danke für deine Antwort. Ja beim wechsel des Panels werde ich alle Daten neu anlegen müssen.  Gibt es zu Punkt 5 eine Meinung?


----------



## florian030 (13. Juli 2016)

Woher sollen wir dann wissen was Dir gefällt oder womit Du am leichtesten klarkommst?


----------



## Sunghost (13. Juli 2016)

Hi,
darum gehts doch gar nicht . Es zählen doch Fakten aus Erfahrungen mit ispConfig und grade im Vergleich zu anderen genutzten Panels. Die hätte ich erwartet. Das war keine Frage nach eurer / deiner Lieblingsfarbe


----------



## Till (13. Juli 2016)

Was für eine Antwort erwartest Du bitte im ISPConfig Forum dazu? Ich habe es entwickelt, daher wird es mir wohl so gefallen und die User hier nutzen es obwohl sie auch die anderen von Dir genannten panels nutzen könnten, das würden die wohl auch nicht machen wenn es ihnen nicht gefallen würde.

Vorteile von ISPConfig sind unter anderem:

- Stabilität and kontinuierliche Weiterentwicklung seit mehr als 10 Jahren.
- Skalierbarkeit (Multiserver und Cluster). Ich habe hier z.B. einen Kunden mit mehr als 16 tausend aktiven Mailkonten auf einem 5er Cluster, versuch das mal mit z.B. plesk.
- Nutzung von Paketen der Linux Distribution, also schnelle und problemlose Patches der Systempakete von der Distribution.


----------



## Sunghost (13. Juli 2016)

Hallo Till,
selbstverständlich erwarte ich nichts grundlegendes gegen ispConfig, so blauäugig bin ich auch nicht . Aber evtl. den ein oder anderen Kommentar z.B. beim PanelX ging das was in ispConfig etwas anders funktioniert oder .... funktioniert (noch) nicht in ispConfig, wenn man es braucht ....
Meine Entscheidung steht eigentlich schon fest und das hier auch schnell und freundlich geantwortet wird, spricht für die Community.
Wo ich grad die Aufmerksamkeit eines Admins habe, wüßte ich gerne folgende Punkte:
1) Wie sieht die personelle Seite des Panels aus, also Admin, Entwickler, Supporter etc. ?
2) Die Roadmap konnte ich finden, allerdings finde ich keine zeitliche Roadmap, also wann welches Release 3.1, 3.2 etc. geplant sind. Gibt es so etwas wie Releasezyklen (Minor, Major etc.)?
Noch was. Ich bin zwar erst kurz dabei mich ins Panel "einzuleben", aber ein paar Dinge sind mir schon aufgefallen, grade als Neuer . Evtl. passt es nicht her oder wurde schon angesprochen. IMO
1) Passwort vom Admin sollte nach der Installation als Pflicht vom System geändert werden - Sicherheit.
2) Auch wenn es irgendwo ein Handbruch gibt, was nie so aktuell sein wird wie das System, ich kenne das... , sollten die meisten Felder im Panel it einer Hilfe versehen werden, CSS/JS-Hover oder JS-Click-Icon für eine kurze Erklärung was z.B. die Kundnummer bedeutet, die ja scheinbar auch für Web-User/Berechtigungen und DB-Präfix verwendet wird.

Weitere Fragen kommen bestimmt noch beim testen  Ansonsten tolles Produkt.
Sunny


----------



## Till (13. Juli 2016)

1) Natürlich haben wir Admins, Entwickler uns Supporter, die Entwickler arbeiten alle seit Jahren im Hosting oder Linux Support Bereich und auch die meisten aktiven Supporter hier im Forum, ISPConfig ist keine hobby Software, daher veröffentlichen wir uns auch nicht mit bunten Bildchen auf der Homepage. Wenn Du als Entwickler zu ISPConfig beitragen möchtest, dann melde Dich bitte auf dem git.ispconfig.org server an und wenn Du Leute bei Problemen unterstützen möchtest, dann hilf Ihnen hier im Form weiter, das Konto hast Du ja schon.
2) Wir releasen die Software wenn sie stabil ist, eine stabile Software ist uns wichtiger als ein bestimmtes Datum einzuhalten und dann eine Buggy software zu releasen von der wir wissen dass Sie deinen Server lahmlegen wird nur weil datum x.y.z ist. 3.1 wird in den nächsten Wochen released und 3.2 voraussichtlich im Oktober.
3) Dass der admin sein Passwort ändern soll steht in den Installationsanleitungen. 
Zitat: "Afterward you can access ISPConfig 3 under http(s)://server1.example.com:8080/ orhttp(s)://192.168.1.100:8080/ (HTTP or HTTPS depends on what you chose during installation). Log in with the username admin and the password admin (you should change the default password after your first login):"
Btw. sollte jemand der einen Server administriert nicht wissen das man ein Passwort für den admin account setzt, dann ist er nicht qalifiziert um überhaupt einen Server zu administrieren.
4) Natürlich wären Tooltip nett, die muss nur jemand schreiben. Du kannst gern die ganzen Tooltip Texte auf Deutsch und Englisch schreiben und sie dann im git committen.


----------



## Sunghost (13. Juli 2016)

Hi,
1) Bunte Bilder erwarte ich gar nicht, aber für ein Produkt dass in einem produktiven Einsatz laufen soll ist das für mich zumindest ein wichtiger Punkt. Ich habe in den letzten Jahren oft genug erlebt, wie der oder einer der wenigen Entwickler weggeht oder das Produkt kaum bis gar nicht supportet werden kann, weil es einfach zu komplex ist, oder halt nur noch ein Entwickler / Admin vorhanden ist. "keine Hobby SW" - schön das es so gesehen wird. Danke für das Angebot mit dem Support, aber ich denke ich bin noch zu weit von der Thematik entfernt, wobei ich gerne im Forum den ein oder anderen Kommentar schreiben werde.
. Und wie groß ist nun das aktive Entwicklerteam?

2) Auch gut zu hören und so sollte es sein, dennoch ist eine Planung wichtig, grade für die großen gesetzten Meilensteine (Features etc.). Wenn es so etwas nicht gibt dann spricht es IMO auch für den Umgang mit dem Produkt, den internen Workflows bzw. der Kommunikation nach außen und dessen Entwicklung. Das diese dann unter Umständen nicht eingehalten wird, ist kein Thema, das wäre dann der von dir angesprochene Grund der Stabilität. Danke für die ca. Daten, dann kann ich so ein Update auch noch mal im Test durchspielen... 

3) Jup habe ich gesehen und gelesen. Worauf ich hinaus wollte ist, dass es aus Sicherheitsgründen seitens des Produktes erzwungen werden sollte. Erfahrungsgemäß sollte so wenig wie möglich dem Anwender / Admin abverlangt werden. Es nützt ja nichts, weil dieser vergisst es zu ändern und dann ungeschützte Systeme im Netz laufen und es unnötige negativ Kritik zu einem sonst tollen Produkt gibt. Aber ja ich gebe dir vollkommen Recht, dass dies zum Wissen des Admins gehört. Noch eins z.B. Hersteller von Sicherheitssoftware wie Sophos erzwingen die Passwortänderung auch nach bzw. sogar schon während der Installation.

4) Ok, nicht ganz die Antwort die ich erwartet hätte, aber ok. Schöner wäre es wenn du es auf eure Liste setzen könntest, oder aber mir mittels Link zeigen würdest das es bereits auf der Requestliste steht , oder mir einen Link zum selber eintragen geben würdest, aber so auch ok .

A) Ich habe ispConfig zwar erst einmal nach der obigen Anleitung installiert, was absolut sauber und ohne Probleme verlief, dennoch wäre es schön, wenn es eine Art Installer geben würde. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass man darüber dann auch auswählen kann, was installiert werden soll (MySQL, MariaDB, Apache, Nginx etc.)

B) Warum kostet die Anleitung eigentlich? Von einem OpenSource Produkt sollte man doch eigentlich eine kostenlose Anleitung erwarten können, oder was ist der Grund dahinter? Es ist doch keinem geholfen die X.-Frage im Forum zu stellen, oder das ein Einsteiger erst 5x testen muss um dann eine Lösung zu finden, die es bereits gibt. Wenn dann bitte doch auf freiwiliger Basis zahlen<- IMO - und ja ich zahle gerne für Produkte die es Wert sind und ich schätze die Arbeit von OpenSource, nur falls es ein Thema sein sollte...

Wie geschrieben, dass sind jetzt die Infos die ich als komplett unbeleckter iscpConfig Nutzer geben kann und die IMO helfen könnten das gute Produkt noch etwas "abzurunden". Alles völlig offen und ehrlich von mir, ich möchte damit keinem zu nahe treten.


----------



## Till (13. Juli 2016)

1) ISPConfig ist eine Firma, wir machen das schon seit 2001, ich denke mal das sollte wohl genug der Aussage sein das wir dies langfristig machen. Wir veröffentlichen keine Listen von Mitarbeitern und freiberuflichen Entwicklern die für uns arbeiten im Netz. Die externen Contributoren findest Du z.B. im GIT activity log.

2) Das wurde an uns on der Community auch bereits mehrfach herangetragen, daher wird es ab 3.2 ein "release by date" geben.

3) In ISPConfig 3.1 setzt Du doch bereits das Passwort selbst auf der Shell bei der Installation, ich sehe keinen Grund warum man es 2 mal innerhalb von ein paar Minuten neu setzen sollte.

4) Feature Requests kannst Du im Bugtracker posten.
4.a) Es gibt doch bereits mehrere Installer für die ISPConfig Systemvoarussetzungen:
https://www.howtoforge.com/tutorial/ispconfig-install-script-debian/
https://www.howtoforge.com/community/threads/autoinstaller-ispconfig-script.68959/
4.b) Ein OpenSource Projekt kostet eine Menge Geld, denn ISPConfig wird wie alle größeren OS Projekte nicht in der Freizeit entwickelt. Mit Spenden kommst Du ds nicht weit.


----------



## Sunghost (13. Juli 2016)

Hi Till,
1) ok danke, habs eben im Impressum dann auch gesehen und schöne Grüße aus HH nach Lüneburg 
2) gut
3) du hast Recht und ich habe im Testsystem Enter gedrückt und somit das Default verwendet, was so IMO nicht optimal ist, weil nicht erzwungen, aber ok. Wie 3.1 ?! Laut dem Tut im Abschnitt 20.1 wird die 3.0.5.4p9 installiert.
4) ok
4a) Schau ich mir an, sorry bin neu und die Anzahl der Dokus ist erstmal immer einfach viel, zudem drückt auf meine Seite die Zeit für die Serverumzüge.
4b) Kann gut sein. Habe auch grade die Erklärung zum Handbuch gefunden - ok
---- danke die Themen sind für mich damit erklärt ---
weitere Fragen
a) Ich finde nirgends die Möglich im Panel PHP Optionen wie post_max_size, upload_max_filezise, Max_execution_time, max_input_time, disable_functions wie Exec etc. Gibt es die nicht und muss die global eingestellt werden, oder geht das auch je Domain und das ohne das der Kunde das selber anpassen kann? Kurz gesucht und nur die Änderung in der /etc/php5/cgi/php.ini selbst gefunden. Läuft das über die Direktiven Schnipsel?
b) Man kann zwar den Traffic für den Kunden eintragen, aber als Admin sehe ich nirgends, was der Server ggf. verbraucht hat und vor allem der Kunde.
c) Ich sehe die Statistik für Webseiten- und Mailboxspeicher, jedoch nicht für die größe der Datenbank (en), je Kunde. Gibt es so etwas?
d) Wie läuft eigentlich das Update der Komponenten wie PHPMyAdmin, Roundcube, oder Webstat? Über das OS und die Repos, oder gibt es da eigene Pakete aus ispConfig? Letzteres wohl nicht, habe nichts dazu gefunden .)


----------



## Till (13. Juli 2016)

Zitat von Sunghost:


> a) Ich finde nirgends die Möglich im Panel PHP Optionen wie post_max_size, upload_max_filezise, Max_execution_time, max_input_time, disable_functions wie Exec etc. Gibt es die nicht und muss die global eingestellt werden, oder geht das auch je Domain und das ohne das der Kunde das selber anpassen kann? Kurz gesucht und nur die Änderung in der /etc/php5/cgi/php.ini selbst gefunden. Läuft das über die Direktiven Schnipsel?


Webseiteneinstellungen der Seite > Optionen reiter > Custom php.ini settings.



Zitat von Sunghost:


> b) Man kann zwar den Traffic für den Kunden eintragen, aber als Admin sehe ich nirgends, was der Server ggf. verbraucht hat und vor allem der Kunde.


ISPConfig 3.1: Webseiten > Statistik:

Datentransfer
FTP Traffic
Speicherplatzbeschränkung
Database Quota
Backup stats



Zitat von Sunghost:


> c) Ich sehe die Statistik für Webseiten- und Mailboxspeicher, jedoch nicht für die größe der Datenbank (en), je Kunde. Gibt es so etwas?


Siehe b).



Zitat von Sunghost:


> d) Wie läuft eigentlich das Update der Komponenten wie PHPMyAdmin, Roundcube, oder Webstat? Über das OS und die Repos, oder gibt es da eigene Pakete aus ispConfig? Letzteres wohl nicht, habe nichts dazu gefunden .)


Debian und Ubuntu:

apt-get update && apt-get upgrade

CentOS:

yum update


----------



## Sunghost (13. Juli 2016)

Hallo Till,
nochmal danke für deine schnellen, informativen und freundlichen Antworten.
a) ok habe ich gesehen und bereits angedeutet. Sprich ich müsste hier meine individuellen php.ini Settings hinterlegen und sie werden je Webseite angewendet. Ok, will ich später mal testen

b) und c) - hier sprichst du von Version 3.1 was noch nicht stable ist, richtig?

d) ok bestätigt meine Vermutung, also Handinstallation, wenn eine neuere als die der Distro in stable, benötigt wird. Schön wäre hier über die in ispconfig installierten Produkte wie phpMyadmin, Roundcube, Squirrelmail etc. eine Art Paketinstaller zu haben. Sprich aus dem Panel heraus diese Produkte per Klick installieren und aktualisieren zu können.


----------



## florian030 (13. Juli 2016)

Das sind keine Pakete von ISPConfig, sondern die von der jeweiligen DIstribution. Und die kann man "per klick" aktualisieren.


----------



## Till (13. Juli 2016)

Zitat von Sunghost:


> d) ok bestätigt meine Vermutung, also Handinstallation, wenn eine neuere als die der Distro in stable, benötigt wird. Schön wäre hier über die in ispconfig installierten Produkte wie phpMyadmin, Roundcube, Squirrelmail etc. eine Art Paketinstaller zu haben. Sprich aus dem Panel heraus diese Produkte per Klick installieren und aktualisieren zu können.


Nicht Handinstallation, Pakete der Distribution werden mit apt bzw. yum installiert und diese sind natürlich nicht "bleeding edge" da es sich um stabile versionen handelt und jeder ernsthafte ISP wird auch auf stabile Versionen setzen. Du scheinst hier eher ein Hobby System aufsetzen zu wollen um mit bleeding edge versionen rum zu spielen während wir auf production systeme mit stable code und Patchverwaltung über die Distribution setzen. Da werden wir uns kaum einig werden denn wir bleiben bei stable und production ready als Basis. Und wie alt die Pakete der jeweiligen Distribution sind liegt ja hauptsächlich daran für welche Distribution und welchen Zweig Du Dich entscheidest.


----------



## Sunghost (13. Juli 2016)

Hallo Florian,
da hast du mich falsch verstanden. In Anbetracht dessen, dass sie zum Installationsumfang des Panels gehören, wäre mein Wunsch sie als Paket, wie man auch so in Kreisen der Softwareverteilung auch sagt, anzubieten und zu installieren. Oder verstehe ich dich falsch und du erklärst mir wo ich z.B. phpMyAdmin "per klick" aktualisieren kann?! thx


----------



## florian030 (13. Juli 2016)

system - wartung - betriebssystem update.


----------



## Sunghost (13. Juli 2016)

Hallo Till,
nein keine Hobbyinstallation, denn wie du es selber im 2. Teil des Textes geschrieben hast, es liegt an der Distribution. Denn oftmals sind Programme die halt häufig geändert werden und wichtige Features erhalten, noch nicht in der stable. Selbes auch bei Roundcube z.B. aber ja im Grunde hast du Recht und ich setze dahingend auch nur auf Stable, sonst würde ich nicht Jessie z.B. verwenden  Das ist auch ok, jedes Panel macht halt einige Dinge anderes und von daher passt das, ich wollte es nur wissen um die Situation einschätzen zu können. Thx
ispconfig 3.1 Stable oder nicht  ?


----------



## Sunghost (13. Juli 2016)

Hi Florian,
ok danke für die Info, war aber so nicht von mir gemeint, aber gut zu wissen dass das mal eben aus dem Panel auch geht. 
edit: ach wo ich es grade testete, Dort steht nun "Die Aktion wurde zur Ausführung vorgemerkt." Das bedeutet? Hier laufen scheinbar zeitliche Jobs, oder? Selbes fiel mir auch schon beim ändern der Quota für den Webspace auf. Diese wurde auch erst nach ca. 2min übernommen.


----------



## Till (13. Juli 2016)

Zitat von Sunghost:


> ispconfig 3.1 Stable oder nicht  ?


ispconfig.org > Download: "Current version: 3.0.5.4p9" sollte das beantworten, denke ich 



Zitat von Sunghost:


> Hi Florian,
> ok danke für die Info, war aber so nicht von mir gemeint, aber gut zu wissen dass das mal eben aus dem Panel auch geht.
> edit: ach wo ich es grade testete, Dort steht nun "Die Aktion wurde zur Ausführung vorgemerkt." Das bedeutet? Hier laufen scheinbar zeitliche Jobs, oder? Selbes fiel mir auch schon beim ändern der Quota für den Webspace auf. Diese wurde auch erst nach ca. 2min übernommen.


Alle Config Änderungen werden einmal pro Minute übernommen da ISPConfig eine strikte Trennung von Interface und server hat und somit keine realtime Änderungen machen kann da das Interface natürlich nicht als root läuft und da ISPConfig zudem noch multiserver fähig ist und daher sichergestellt sein muss das auch Änderungen angewendet werden wenn nodes für wartungszwecke offline genommen werden wird jede Änderng mit dem lokalen System aber auch mit externen systemen über ein transaktionslog abgeglichen. Somit kannst Du Systeme bis zu 30 Tage zur wartung offline nehmen und sie ziehen sich alle Änderungen dann automatsich sobald sie wieder online sind.


----------



## Sunghost (13. Juli 2016)

Hi,
ah  Werbung für die 3.1 <- ich bin gespannt.
Super gute Infos. Hast du einen Link wo es mehr dazu zu lesen gibt, möchte euch ja nicht den ganzen Tag mit meinen Newbie Fragen belästigen .
thx


----------



## Till (13. Juli 2016)

ISPConfig 3.1:

http://www.ispconfig.org/blog/ispconfig-3-1-beta-2-released-for-testing/


----------



## Sunghost (13. Juli 2016)

Jup inzwischen auch gefunden. Ebenso wie die Ankündigung für Ende Juli. thx


----------

